# WINTER STORAGE SHRINK WRAPPING



## PERFORMANCEDRIVENINC (May 9, 2008)

Hey everyone this is Colt with Performance Driven Boat Transport. Every year I stock up on shrink wrap for winter boat storage. I have a small bussiness called Wrap It! Boat Shrinkwrapping. I shrink wrap boats for 14 bucks a foot, that being said give me a call and tell me you saw Wrap It on the forum and I will give you a 25% discount on any boats that you need shrinkwrapped. I make service calls so your boat can stay at your home or storage lot. The shrink wrap is vented and I can offer winterizing also. Thank you all.


----------

